# Pit bull compatibility with GSD?



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am considering adopting a pitbull or pittie mix in the next few months, but am trying to decide if it would be suitable to my household. Of course, I have the one neutered male shepherd who will be probably a year to a year and a half before I even try to bring another dog home. But I'm more worried about the general compatibility of pitbulls and shepherds. I have had both before, but never at the same time. 

For an overview of home life: I have a small apartment that has various walking trails and an off leash park in the middle. I usually walk 2-3 miles per day and play games of fetch and tug sporadically throughout the day. Once or twice a week, we go on a big hike of 8-10 miles at a park. I am doing sports with Kaiju and any new addition would likely also do sports. I do not leave my dog(s) alone unsupervised, so they would be crated when I am away, or would accompany me to work. When playing, Kaiju is quick to give calming signals if he feels he is overwhelmed so I'm not worried about him "dominating" or bullying the other dog and of course if play gets rough or too intense I would step in and enforce a cool off time.

I'm mostly just trying to decide if this would be the right breed for my situation and want to make sure I'm considering all possibilities so anyone with pitbull experience I would love to hear your suggestions/warnings/advice. I would also like to hear anyone's thoughts on whether it is easier to keep a male/female pair vs a male/male? And I am looking at about two years old for the pittie or should I look for older, say four years or so? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

For additional info, considering pitties partially because when I lived closer to one of my friends, we often had play dates with her two pits and he absolutely loved them. I was thinking maybe since he has had such positive experiences with this particular breed, he may get along better with a new dog of this type? Or maybe I'm completely wrong?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

I have no personal experience with those 2 particular breeds but I do have a theory. Depending on the age of the new dog I believe that it could work with the proper meet and greet and socialization. I would definitely recommend crates for the two dogs where they each have a "safe zone" to retreat to. My two dogs are not the same breeds but they are both extremely bull headed. I'm blessed that they got to know each other in a good environment. Apparently the other day (I didn't see it but hubby told me) the rat terrier grabbed hold of Gunther's side and held on as he ran through the yard. If things hadn't been done to socialize correctly this could have ended in horrible things I don't want to imagine for both dogs. The terrier is 6 years old, shows no signs of submission and yet no signs of dominance. Again I know this is no comparison in breeds but the same personalities apply. It comes down to proper socialization. Hope this rambling helps a little.


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

I have a pit bull and a GSD together and I love it! They both have plenty of energy to play together and get along very well.

Really the only worry I would have is DA since pit bulls are well known for it. I don't leave them alone together unsupervised and I've had to separate them for toys and treats since Xena is so pushy she will take stuff right out of Eko's mouth and he gets upset. I bought a break stick when I got her since when she doesn't want to open her mouth there's not much you can do about it, if they ever got into a fight I want to be prepared. 

I got a young puppy the opposite sex of my GSD. She grew up with him and they've been best friends since day 1. But an older dog might be better since you will already know if they are DA or not since sometimes it doesn't show up until after they mature. 

The only other thing I can think of is you really have to supervise play because pits escalate more and more until the play is so rough they are getting hurt. But when you separate them the one you thought was getting the worst of it snaps at the other's heels lol. Also unless you can see the injury yourself you may not even notice your pit has gotten hurt, they have a huge tolerance for pain. Things got out of hand today Eko slammed Xena into the ground, she popped right back up ready to go but I separated them. I noticed a while later she had a big bruise on her shoulder. Meanwhile Eko yelps if you hold his paw too hard


----------



## Sarah~ (Apr 30, 2012)

Also how does your current dog tolerate rough, in your face play and pushy dogs? Xena walks right up to Eko and nips his cheeks. She has a bulldog attitude and some dogs really can't handle that, but if your dog likes it than it should be ok.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sarah~ said:


> Also how does your current dog tolerate rough, in your face play and pushy dogs? Xena walks right up to Eko and nips his cheeks. She has a bulldog attitude and some dogs really can't handle that, but if your dog likes it than it should be ok.


He seems to be fine with it when he plays with the four or five pits that we have done play dates with. He'll play along until he decides he's had enough and then he'll either lay down or ignore the other dog until they calm down. I have seen the pittie tenacity, especially when they want to play and I or my friend have stepped in when they kept on Kaiju longer than he wanted to play, but again I always supervise my dogs when they are together, so I have no problem stepping in if one gets too rowdy. I will definitely look into a break stick if I get a pittie, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Ellimaybel said:


> I have no personal experience with those 2 particular breeds but I do have a theory. Depending on the age of the new dog I believe that it could work with the proper meet and greet and socialization. I would definitely recommend crates for the two dogs where they each have a "safe zone" to retreat to. My two dogs are not the same breeds but they are both extremely bull headed. I'm blessed that they got to know each other in a good environment. Apparently the other day (I didn't see it but hubby told me) the rat terrier grabbed hold of Gunther's side and held on as he ran through the yard. If things hadn't been done to socialize correctly this could have ended in horrible things I don't want to imagine for both dogs. The terrier is 6 years old, shows no signs of submission and yet no signs of dominance. Again I know this is no comparison in breeds but the same personalities apply. It comes down to proper socialization. Hope this rambling helps a little.


Thanks, I am most definitely aware of the "terrier tenacity" if they decide to go after something.  I am definitely planning on having a very carefully controlled introduction and socialization process between the two, and the "safe zone" crates are a wonderful idea, especially in the smaller space that I'm in.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think there play styles are very similar, which is good. I also think that endurance and stamina is very similar. I would be more inclined to get a male pit versus a female with another dog in the house, but that is just my opinion. There are so many that need homes that it shouldn't be hard to find a good one. My dad adopted an older one, the only issue with him is that when he gets a toy he likes he don't let go, he has some powerful jaws. When he visits I don't allow any toys anywhere near. I also do not allow Midnite by him because Midnite can be very in your face and I don't want him to get corrected by this dog because I know I can't get him to release, but again this dog is a senior dog that hasn't been around other dogs much and I don't know his history because he was adopted from the shelter as a senior. I also know that that dog doesn't like dogs when on a walk, but is fine with them at my house.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I had both breeds and I had big time problems! But.... the BullMastiff/APBT was not the problem zero issues with him. My GSD wanted the top dog position " rank drive" issue.

Your GSD is already top dog...so problem solved there. 

I just got a rescued dog – what do I do? | stickydogblog
http://leerburg.com/flix/player.php/895/Introducing_a_New_Dog_into_a_Home_with_other_Dogs/
https://suite.io/adrienne-farricelli/2t5h2q5
Two or More Dogs

All the above is information should know, also which dog goes out the door first is very important to them! That was one of my mistakes, I did a free for all release out the front door...not good!


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Hooch is a pit, he was my sons dog and came to live with me due to life changes! My gsds were older, so I only had the mix of the two breeds a year or two. One of the differences for Hooch was he didn't like other dogs in his face. The gsds would mouth each other in play and this he didn't like. One of the reasons I have put getting a puppy on the back burner. I kept them separated when I wasn't there. Also he will go in to "tank" mode, when he would run down the fence line, he knocked poor Clipper over twice. The gsds would always vere around each other/us, but Hooch will plow on thru, he knocked my adult daughter down once, I make him stop and sit now! Otherwise he is a very loving dog, definanitly wants all the attention. He has good eye contact and obeys commands really well at home, outside can be distracted, but will sit and stay put. Loves people. Very well house broke, never bothers anything he's not supposed to have. He doesn't bark a lot, but will alert to doorbell, etc. I think the two things for us would be the in your face thing and wanting all the attention !


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Pax8 said:


> I'm mostly just trying to decide if this would be the right breed for my situation and want to make sure I'm considering all possibilities so anyone with pitbull experience I would love to hear your suggestions/warnings/advice. I would also like to hear anyone's thoughts on whether it is easier to keep a male/female pair vs a male/male? And I am looking at about two years old for the pittie or should I look for older, say four years or so? Thanks in advance!


A couple of years ago I got a border collie, lab mix from the shelter who grew up into a pit bull mix. My old guy GSD loves him. He picked him out after meeting and greeting a lot of adoption prospects. Tasha female GSD tolerates but mostly ignores him.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I've had pits and shepherds for the past 11 years. At one point I had two Shep X and a pit--all female. I've never had an issue but I am also very vigilant. I monitor their play. I feed in separate areas with separate bowls. I think that a puppy is easier to incorporate than an adult but that is just my opinion. I would prefer opposite sex.


----------



## DJEtzel (Feb 11, 2010)

I have had pit bulls and my shepherds together for years... I've never had a problem. They are a good match usually. I would definitely recommend and opposite gendered pair, and adopting a 2y/o + Pittie to ensure you know how it is going to act around other dogs RE; aggression.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Thanks for the advice everyone! Will read those links Chip18  And we'll see what I come across. I know the workers very well at the shelter I would be adopting the dog from, so they will also help me in finding one that would be a good match for me and my dog. I will also be doing a neutral ground meeting between the new dog and Kaiju before I adopt to make sure they don't just immediately hate each other.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone! Will read those links Chip18  And we'll see what I come across. I know the workers very well at the shelter I would be adopting the dog from, so they will also help me in finding one that would be a good match for me and my dog. I will also be doing a neutral ground meeting between the new dog and Kaiju before I adopt to make sure they don't just immediately hate each other.


Yes sounds like you know the drill...some adoption groups don't!

Nose to Nose intors is a sure loser! They tried that crap with my BullMastiff/APBT mix years ago...they told me no, I can't take their dog!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> Thanks, I am most definitely aware of the "terrier tenacity" if they decide to go after something.  I am definitely planning on having a very carefully controlled introduction and socialization process between the two, and the "safe zone" crates are a wonderful idea, especially in the smaller space that I'm in.


Please be careful with crates. I used to always leave crates open so the dogs could have a nap if they wanted. Then one of my fosters decided she was territorial about ALL the crates. Breaking up a dog fight in crate is not cool. The dogs were both fine, thankfully, but I needed stitches. 
I have a relatively small house, but it has been modified for crate/rotate routines with built in gates that can be pinned open as I like.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Please be careful with crates. I used to always leave crates open so the dogs could have a nap if they wanted. Then one of my fosters decided she was territorial about ALL the crates. Breaking up a dog fight in crate is not cool. The dogs were both fine, thankfully, but I needed stitches.
> I have a relatively small house, but it has been modified for crate/rotate routines with built in gates that can be pinned open as I like.


Thanks, I've definitely worked around that before and made a specific introduction protocol that includes taking ownership of food, toys, crate, etc. Just as toys are not around for my dogs to just decide to own, the crate is always set up in my house as a good place to relax, but ultimately owned by me. I also balance that by making sure that each dog has a specific crate it is allowed to enter. I've even tagged crates that look the same so I remember which is which even if I break them down and set them back up. Only the dog that is allowed to use it is ever allowed to enter, so it is a bit of a solitude spot, not for the dog to own, but to retreat if it feels overwhelmed or relax if it needs a break.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Pax8 said:


> Thanks, I've definitely worked around that before and made a specific introduction protocol that includes taking ownership of food, toys, crate, etc. Just as toys are not around for my dogs to just decide to own, the crate is always set up in my house as a good place to relax, but ultimately owned by me. I also balance that by making sure that each dog has a specific crate it is allowed to enter. I've even tagged crates that look the same so I remember which is which even if I break them down and set them back up. Only the dog that is allowed to use it is ever allowed to enter, so it is a bit of a solitude spot, not for the dog to own, but to retreat if it feels overwhelmed or relax if it needs a break.


I hope I didn't come across as offensive, I just have seen it happen that people think the crates are fine. I always caution people to watch the access to them.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Check out the Bad Rap kennels Home | BAD RAP Tons of good info.
I would consider a female that is older than three and is OK with dogs. A 4 year old Pitt that has not displayed (genetic) DA is the safest bet.
The play style of both breeds is compatible. A good Pit is the most fun dog you can imagine. I am personally hesitant to get one but they are one of my favorite dogs to work with.


----------



## Pax8 (Apr 8, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> I hope I didn't come across as offensive, I just have seen it happen that people think the crates are fine. I always caution people to watch the access to them.


Oh no, you didn't! It was a great observation and I appreciate you pointing it out, most don't think of a dog getting possessive over a crate. It's just been a few years since I've had multiple dogs and explaining my introduction protocols helps me think through all the details of properly introducing a new dog.


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 2 gsds and a apbt and things are great here. The biggest issue I have is the fear that if a fight broke out I won't be able to stop it. Sweetie (the apbt, she came with the name lol) is a rescue, I adopted her when she was about 2 years old and was extremely animal aggressive, and would NOT let go of a toy if her life depended on it. It took a lot of work but she's a true sweetie now. She has an immediate response to 'aus' meaning drop it. That was my primary goal with her. 
I have had a few issues of the shepherds starting tiffs with her, and she will fight back but will stop the moment I say 'aus'. They compliment each other nicely, the gsds like to do a lot of bouncing and body slamming and she takes it really well. Nothing fazes her. I feed them all together in the kitchen and there is zero issues with resource guarding. Toys are available to every one, as are bones.
I do not let her play tug o war with the other dogs, as things could escalate quickly I think. I also do not leave them alone unsupervised (which you shouldn't do with an apbt and another animal anyways). I have one crate in the livingroom and they all share it, sometimes more than one dog in the crate at a time. I have worked really hard to get to this point with my dogs. I also have a border collie x and everyone except for the youngest gsd are rescues that came with baggage.


----------



## Ratnesh (Jul 20, 2020)

Ellimaybel said:


> I have no personal experience with those 2 particular breeds but I do have a theory. Depending on the age of the new dog I believe that it could work with the proper meet and greet and socialization. I would definitely recommend crates for the two dogs where they each have a "safe zone" to retreat to. My two dogs are not the same breeds but they are both extremely bull headed. I'm blessed that they got to know each other in a good environment. Apparently the other day (I didn't see it but hubby told me) the rat terrier grabbed hold of Gunther's side and held on as he ran through the yard. If things hadn't been done to socialize correctly this could have ended in horrible things I don't want to imagine for both dogs. The terrier is 6 years old, shows no signs of submission and yet no signs of dominance. Again I know this is no comparison in breeds but the same personalities apply. It comes down to proper socialization. Hope this rambling helps a little.


I am having 2 pitbulls and 1 lab and 1 gsd, not a problem at all.. you just need to get female Pitt if you are not sure because male pitbulls are agressive toward male dogs and female pitbulls are more agressive towards female dogs..
And your Gsd male is neutered anyways right? So no problem of crossbreeding at all..


----------



## Benjaminb (Aug 14, 2017)

2014 thread. OP has been gone a long time.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

And the rules on the board say that this (P.B.) is The Breed That Must Not Be Mentioned, due to the nasty debates that seem to crop up every time it is mentioned.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

Sunsilver said:


> And the rules on the board say that this (P.B.) is The Breed That Must Not Be Mentioned, due to the nasty debates that seem to crop up every time it is mentioned.


very true but it is the topic of this thread. We can let this post stand so long as they realize that the O.P. is from many years ago. If it takes a turn it will be stopped immediately.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

We had a pit for almost 16 years. When he got older he couldn't keep up with his watch dog duties and it frustrated him. Seeing him struggle was difficult. We adopted a shepherd as a companion who was happy to take over those duties. He slept right next to the pit between him and the door. They got along great. Temperment wise the two breeds are very similar. Both are very intelligent and somewhat aloof. Try meeting first on neutral ground and see how it goes. Every dog has it's own personality. Both are very muscular and determined but if you can handle one, you can probably handle the other.


----------



## firefighterw (Feb 12, 2020)

Pits can be lovely dogs. Sad thing is so many of them are so poorly bred and treated that they end up all kinds of weird.

like GSDs, they can also be predisposed towards dog aggression. Pits can go from 0-60 in a split second with no warning, and some of their tells look more like they’re about to play than attack (their tail usually wags a ton when they’re in attack mode, for instance). They are also incredibly fast and strong.

be cautious adopting a young pit; they’re pretty famous to seemingly suddenly turn dog or people aggressive right around a year or two old during their teenage phase.

Real shame about a lot of them because I’ve met some amazing friendly and lovely pits.


----------

